# Making honeycomb at croissants



## Sebastian Jonathan (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am now practicing making croissants, the only problem I have now is most of the time I failed to get the honeycomb crumbs... Mine is like "too bread".. What factors caused this? Thank you, maester


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Posting your recipe would be very helpful.


----------



## Sebastian Jonathan (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh right, sorry
My recipe:
425 gr bread flour
75 gr all purpose flour
60 gr granulated sugar
11 gr instant yeast
7 gr salt
50 gr butter

Folding fat:
250 gr flaky pastry

thank you


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

Sebastian Jonathan said:


> Oh right, sorry
> My recipe:
> 425 gr bread flour
> 75 gr all purpose flour
> ...


 There should be some type of liquid in the dough. Did you miss posting in the formula.


----------



## Sebastian Jonathan (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh right, sorry thats why I thought something is missing
My recipe:
425 gr bread flour
75 gr all purpose flour
60 gr granulated sugar
11 gr instant yeast
7 gr salt
50 gr butter
*2 eggs
125 gr water*

Folding fat:
250 gr flaky pastry


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

Sebastian Jonathan said:


> Oh right, sorry thats why I thought something is missing
> My recipe:
> 425 gr bread flour
> 75 gr all purpose flour
> ...


 Formula is pretty close to being in balance so I would say that the dough should be good.
What the problems may be is not keeping the dough cold enough when rolling, aggressive rolling of the dough. Not enough rest time between folds.
Let the dough rest in a refer at least 30 minutes between rolls.
I like to make the dough before fold in the day before. That way it rests well.
Proofing may also be an issue, either under or over.


----------



## Sebastian Jonathan (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for the advice.. 
About the proofing, according to my recipe, how long and at what temp it will be good?

Mine now is like this more likely:


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I have so many questions:

1. How many folds/turns are you doing when you laminate?

2. What dimensions are you cutting the croissants to?

3. How often are you eggwashing while proofing?

4. What temp are you baking at?


----------

